# Boot repair



## Bacon (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, I have an old pair of leather One Sport hiking/backpacking boots...They fit very well. However they need new Vibram soles and some other minor repair...Anybody know any good cobblers? I am in Ct., but would gladly ship for a quality job. Has anyone tried to resole their own? Thanks, Matt


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 11, 2012)

Let your fingers do the walking.


----------



## Abubob (Jan 12, 2012)

LaBelle's Shoe Repair
612 Main St,Laconia,NH 03246
603-528-1528


----------



## Bacon (Jan 22, 2012)

Abubob said:


> LaBelle's Shoe Repair
> 612 Main St,Laconia,NH 03246
> 603-528-1528



Thanks, I ended up finding a newer pair of the same boots on e-bay for half of the price I was quoted for repair.......I will keep the name of this place in the future..


----------

